# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Un youtubeur maltraite son chat-vidéo en ligne

## Petite Etoile

Bonjour à tous,

je n'ai pas de compte youtube pour interpeller ce crétin et faire un commentaire, en revanche je voudrais vous partager cette vidéo où un youtuber vise son chat avec un rouleau de saupalin qu'il lui jette sur le dos après nous prévenir en le visant savamment avec son retour caméra!!!
Je suis en colère!!!!
Ce type est français et vit à Marrakech. Il a fait l'objet de polémiques et son identité est connue.

Le chat est d'abord quelques minutes assis en haut d'une commode à droite image, il prend le soleil, est paisible puis il veut sortir, certainement un besoin d'aller à sa litière, mais ce con est dérangé par ce pauvre animal qui veut juste qu'il lui ouvre la porte... et lui jette sur le dos au risque de lui déplacer une vertèbre un rouleau de saupalin.

A partir de 13mn 20, le chat va et vient devant la porte à gauche image et vers 20'40: "attendez", il vise le pauvre chat, l'atteint à la colonne, et ensuite rigole dis excusez-moi, ça m'amuse, rires, c'est un jeu qu'on a entre nous!

Puis il tape violement du poing sur la table en réponse au chat qui miaule, tentant de se faire comprendre, non, tu attendras. 
Ca c'est devant une caméra, alors quid de la vie "quotidienne"?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54IB7QWXixI

*Commentez tant qu'il est encore temps et que cette vidéo est toujours en ligne,

regardez très précisément entre20 minutes et 36 secondes jusqu'à 21 minutes 16 secondes.


QUI peut télécharger la vidéo car elle est "non répertoriée" comme indiqué juste en dessous de celle-ci.

EN EFFET, quand on tape sur youtube, le veilleur non silencieux, elle n'apparaît pas. DONC URGENT SVP, téléchargez-la

*

----------


## aurore27

Ah oui, quand même et en plus il ose dire que cela l'amuse ! Bah je vais pas me gêner pour le diffuser, ce pauvre c** ! :: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54IB7QWXixI

----------


## jujulilas

Il faudrait retirer urgemment le chat de là _(je ne regarde pas la vidéo)_. Car même si la vidéo est supprimée, ce bouffon ose dire qu'il s'agit d'un jeu entre eux deux, donc il le refera hors camera. Le chat risque de ne pas survivre longtemps. Il n'y a pas un moyen de tracer l'adresse IP avant qu'elle soit supprimée ?

----------


## Vegane7

*Est-ce bien 1 MILLIARD POUR L'IRAK - SUICIDES POLICIERS - EX URSS ?*Car j'ai fait passer la vidéo à toute allure (car très longue) et je n'ai rien remarqué.

----------


## Petite Etoile

> *Est-ce bien 1 MILLIARD POUR L'IRAK - SUICIDES POLICIERS - EX URSS ?*
> 
> 
> Car j'ai fait passer la vidéo à toute allure (car très longue) et je n'ai rien remarqué.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54IB7QWXixI

Oui, c'est bien cette vidéo, et c'est pour vous faire gagner du temps que j'ai donné la description ainsi que les time code de la vidéo:

*regarde à partir de 20 minutes et 36 secondes jusqu'à 21 minutes 16 secondes.*

----------


## Liolia

Personne ne va lui retirer son chat pour avoir lancé un rouleau de sopalin enfin!

Clairement, le gars veut que son chat soit present sur sa video, peut-être parce qu'il aime son chat. Je ne pense pas que le rouleau de sopalin ait blessé le chat. Le chat ne semble pas apeuré, maltraité ou mal nourri. Autant réagir en masse face à de la maltraitance je suis pour, autant là c'est être exactement un cliché, ce que les gens reprochent aux amoureux des animaux, bref, je comprends pas l'utilité de ce post.

----------


## Petite Etoile

QUI peut télécharger la vidéo car elle est "non répertoriée" comme indiqué juste en dessous de celle-ci.

EN EFFET, quand on tape sur youtube, le veilleur non silencieux, elle n'apparaît pas. DONC URGENT SVP, téléchargez-la

----------


## Vegane7

On ne balance pas un rouleau de Sopalin sur son enfant, pourquoi aurait-on le droit de le faire sur un nonhumain ?

----------


## Petite Etoile

Ah bon parce qu'il y a des gradations dans la maltraitance? 
Il le fait devant une caméra et allons nous nous demander ce qu'il peut bien lui faire hors caméra.
Je crois encore à la libre expression, aussi il m'est encore permis de poster ce que je considère personnellement comme de la maltraitance.

Quelques commentaires ont été effacés hier par ce personnage sous sa vidéos, des commentaires de gens qui restaient polis mais exprimaient leur peine, leur surprise ou encore leur courroux pour ce chat et curieusement il les efface.

Demandez-lui pourquoi.
Ce gars aime son chat! Oui, qui aime bien chatie bien.

----------


## Petite Etoile

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Voilà un humain qui considère que son chat gratte par terre pour sortir et trouver sa litière "pour le faire chier".
C'est de l'amour ça!
Un bon coup sur le dos! De la violence en réponse à un besoin.

----------


## Liolia

> Ah bon parce qu'il y a des gradations dans la maltraitance? 
> Il le fait devant une caméra et allons nous nous demander ce qu'il peut bien lui faire hors caméra.
> Je crois encore à la libre expression, aussi il m'est encore permis de poster ce que je considère personnellement comme de la maltraitance.
> 
> Quelques commentaires ont été effacés hier par ce personnage sous sa vidéos, des commentaires de gens qui restaient polis mais exprimaient leur peine, leur surprise ou encore leur courroux pour ce chat et curieusement il les efface.
> 
> Demandez-lui pourquoi.
> Ce gars aime son chat! Oui, qui aime bien chatie bien.


Ici c'est un forum donc je peux aussi donner mon avis. Tout d'abord pour la question de jeter un rouleau de sopalin sur un enfant, j'ai envie de répondre: pourquoi pas? C'est comme jeter un doudou, je vois pas le mal. C'est mou. Bref, moi ce qui me dérange dans ce genre d'intervention c'est que ça décrédibilise la parole PA, si on se met a taper un scandale pour ce mec qui jette un rouleau de sopalin en direction de son chat parce qu'il veut pas de bruits sur sa video, comment peut on espérer être pris au serieux ensuite quand on va s'insurger face à de la vraie maltraitance? Mais bon, bien entendu vous faites ce que vous voulez, même si c'est brasser du vent, car je ne vois pas au nom de quoi une asso enlèverait ce chat a son humain, c'est de la science fiction, et je pense que toi plus qu'une autre tu le sais Petite Etoile étant donné que je te vois souvent relayer des cas de maltraitance grave, tu sais très bien a quel point c'est difficile d'enlever un animal maltraité a ses tortionnaires même quand l'animal est parfois déjà à moitié mort, c'est en ça que je ne comprends pas l'utilité de ce post.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Où as-tu lu, Lilia dans mon post qu'il est question d' enlever ce chat?

 Ce personnage doit juste prendre conscience que cela n'est pas un acte banal ni normal.
 Il fait des vidéos se considérant comme un éveilleur de conscience, et a un audimat. ll est question de lui faire mention que son acte envers son chat n'est pas normal ni acceptable, encore moins digne d'un être qui se prétend éveillé.
Il m'importe que ce monsieur prenne conscience et c'est ce genre de commentaire que je souhaite personnellement voir sous sa vidéo. C'est tout. Et c'est ma manière de manifester mon amitié à ce chat. Merci de respecter ma sensibilité. Je ne cache pas que comme beaucoup de personnes ici, mon coeur est lourd de toutes les meurtrissures faites aux sans voix que sont les animaux, pour tous ceux qui ont eu un post et tous ceux morts ou torturés dans l'annonymat le plus total.


Les commentaires pour ce chat ne sont pas seulement une petite graine plantée à l'attenetion de ce monsieur mais aussi en direction de ceux qui lisent les commentaires. Merci à la personne qui exprime avec douceur et dignité son point de vue sur cet acte qui n'est pas l'expression d'un amour pour un chat.

----------


## doriant

Ca arrive a beaucoup de monde jpense d'avoir des reactions inadaptées, ds l'action quand leur animal, leur chien ou leur enfant chahute, crie ou saute sur qq1 ds un moment délicat avec un interlocuteur. Si ca c de la maltraitance ya bcp bcp de monde qui devrait etre en taule là. Qt au chat comme dit, il me parait bien et non traumatisé surtout.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Tant que c'est qu'un rouleau de sopalin ... J'en ai déjà jeté sur mon mari ou mon petit fils (12 ans) ils ne se sont pas retrouvés aux urgences.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Je n'attends pas qu'un animal soit traumatisé pour exprimer ce que je pense être injuste à son égard.
Maintenant faire une vidéo au détour de laquelle on agresse son chat et qui devient publique c'est aussi permettre à quiconque de réagir à ce qu'il est donné à voir.
Les animaux s'adaptent, comme les enfants maltraités. 
Ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'est pas traumatisé qu'il n'est pas malheureux.

Plus de compassion ne serait pas un luxe.

----------


## doriant

ah mais personne ne dit que tu ne dois pas exprimer ton pt de vue, on n'est visiblement juste pas d'accord bien qu'on ait vu les memes faits, et je pense perso qu'il faut des faits averés et serieux pr lancer de telles accusations, parce que c grave je trouve; en tps de guerre en autre contexte on a fait fusiller/enfermer des gens avec des rumeurs de ce genre, rien que parce qu'on entendait des bruits sourds, que la tete du type ne ns revenait pas. 

Compassion je veux bien, je vais m'atteler a ecouter son discours parce que ca avait l'air serieux ce qu'il disait avec.

----------


## Kyt's

Si une vidéo semble avoir un contenu inapproprié, il est nécessaire de la signaler (pas de la faire retirer).
En revanche, publier le lien et faire tourner contribue à sa diffusion, augmente ses vues et sa « popularité ».

https://www.guide-du-chien.com/cruau...videos-photos/

----------


## Liolia

> Si une vidéo semble avoir un contenu inapproprié, il est nécessaire de la signaler (pas de la faire retirer).
> En revanche, publier le lien et faire tourner contribue à sa diffusion, augmente ses vues et sa « popularité ».
> 
> https://www.guide-du-chien.com/cruau...videos-photos/


Bah oui, la preuve, Doriant va aller écouter son speech  ::

----------


## Alantka

Pas que je cautionne le fait de balancer des objets sur nos animaux, mais je doute beaucoup qu'un chat puisse avoir une vertèbre déplacée avec un objet aussi mou et léger qu'un sopalin...?  ::  J'ai dû faire largement pire en voulant lancer un jouet à mon chien qui s'est loupé pour le rattraper et se l'est pris en pleine figure, avant de repartir avec pas traumatisé pour un sou.

Expliquer à ce monsieur que ce qu'il fait n'est pas approprié, pourquoi pas, même si je pense que c'est un peu peine perdue vu la mentalité des commentaires (on sent que ça les fait rire plus qu'autre chose.)

En tout cas je ne crois pas que YouTube fera supprimer la vidéo quand on voit ce qu'ils laissent passer sur leur site...  ::

----------


## doriant

bah oui au delà du geste qu'il a eu avec son animal yavait qd meme un sujet serieux source de la video, et dont les 95% du tps de parole ne mérite pas d'etre bloqué.

----------

